# Rocky Mountain Vapor 94



## der bengel (2. Januar 2005)

Wieviel ist dies bike eurer meinung nach noch wert??????????

hier mal die genaue bezeichnung:

rahmenhöhe 20"/51cm
rockshox quadra
kompl. xtr, wirklich komplett
mavic felgen
shogun stütze, vorbau, lenker
onza lenkerhörnchen
irc geoclaw reifen
und shimano 747 clickies

ist alles noch super in schuss und kaum gefahrn, bis auf die pedale gehören alle montierten teile zur
1. ausstattung...


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2005)

der bengel schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel ist dies bike eurer meinung nach noch wert??????????
> 
> hier mal die genaue bezeichnung:
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Das mit dem Preis ist immer schwierig. Ich würde bei eBucht so auf 500,-- tippen, in Einzelteilen zelegt mehr. Der Preis ist leider sehr schwankend. Alleine das XTR Schaltwerk bring an guten Tagen 100,-- Euro.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky666 (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo ,
ich habe auf meinem Rechner noch ein altes Angebot von Ebay gespeichert. Da ich das gleiche Rad wie du fahre (mit neueren Teilen) beobachte ich das ganze des öfteren bei Ebay. Man bekommt das Rad ja sonst selten irgendwo zu sehen  
Das Angebot war vom April 2004 und wie folgt:
Hardtail, 18,5 Zoll, 7005 Aluminum tubing, Ausstattung komplett Shimano XTR, Felgen FIR 420, Naben XTR, Federgabel Rock Shox Judy XC, NP 2500 Euro; gepflegt (s. Bild) 
Das Rad ging damals für ungefähr 420 Euro weg.
Bei dir würde ich eher mit weniger rechnen, da man die Quadra mit neueren Federgabeln wohl nicht mehr vergleichen kann. Aber ich denke mal 350-400 Euro wirst du wohl schon bekommen.
Gruß rocky666


----------



## drul (5. Januar 2005)

Hi.

meiner Ansicht nach bringt es kaum etwas, so ein Rad zu verkaufen; man erhält nie einen reellen Gegenwert.

Meistens macht es mehr Sinn, es für bestimmte Einsatzzwecke weiterzunutzen und dazu evtl. sogar ein wenig in einen Umbau zu investieren. Hier z.B. als Stadtbike oder schnellen Waldwegflitzer. Eine einfache Starrgabel rein (evtl. hat der Händler um die Ecke was in der hintersten Reihe des Regals) einen Satz dicke Rennreifen wie z.B. Racing Ralph oder Continental Flow, und man hat für wenig Kohle einen edlen Flitzer.

Aber vielleicht hast Du das ja auch schon ...


----------



## rocky666 (5. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
da muß ich mich meinem Vorredner zu 100% anschließen!
Behalt das Bike und steck ein paar Euro in neuere Teile rein. Mir ging es genauso. Ich hätte es nie übers Herz gebracht mein altes Schmuckstück für so wenig Geld zu verkaufen. Natürlich ist so mancher Euro reingeflossen, aber jetzt bin ich wieder rundumglücklich damit!
Sei froh das du so ein altes Rocky noch hast  
Gruß rocky666


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2005)

rocky666 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da muß ich mich meinem Vorredner zu 100% anschließen!
> Behalt das Bike und steck ein paar Euro in neuere Teile rein. Mir ging es genauso. Ich hätte es nie übers Herz gebracht mein altes Schmuckstück für so wenig Geld zu verkaufen. Natürlich ist so mancher Euro reingeflossen, aber jetzt bin ich wieder rundumglücklich damit!
> Sei froh das du so ein altes Rocky noch hast
> Gruß rocky666



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Behalten!


----------

